# Boone to Ashville



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm heading to the BRP in early July and plan to ride stretches of the BRP From Boone south. I'm looking for suggestions on places to stay, other cool cycling to be done other than the parkway. I'll be in the area 4/5 days. 

Should I stay in Boone, and then move on to Ashville/Hendersonville????

Suggestions??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

John, I lived in Boone for seven years, and I'm now in Morganton, about 20 miles south of the Parkway. There are endless routes in the Boone area, including several climbs from the old Tour DuPont days. Beech Mountain is very close to the parkway just south of Boone, and there are a few different approaches to it that the TdP traveled. There aren't too many favorite routes in that area that don't include the Parkway, and I can get back to you about more specifics. Further south near my neck of the woods, a favorite climb is NC 181 from just north of Morganton up to Jonas Ridge/Linville Falls. It's a 10-mile climb that's broken up some and not too steep, but fairly long for this area. As you get further south toward Little Switzerland, there are a couple of loops that go down toward Marion that include some very nice climbs back up to the Parkway, NC 226A and NC 80 to be specific. DO NOT consider NC 226, it is a dangerous, heavily traveled road. Of course, you've got to climb up to Mount Mitchell. From the park entrance on the Parkway, it's not too daunting, but if you add 10 or more miles to it by descending in either direction, it's a bear. Probably the toughest approach is to ascend NC 80 from Marion and pick up the Parkway heading south, and then it's a climb all the way to the Mt. Mitchell summit. From that direction, it's about 20-25 miles of climbing IIRC, not overly steep but relentless. It's the route that the Assault on Mt. Mitchell uses I believe. Not too much further south on the Parkway you get to Craggy Gardens, and then it's a long, fun descent to Asheville. Are you touring the BRP on your bike, or just bringing it along?


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Foot!

Thanks for the reply. I'm heading down with a friend to bike around the area, centering on the parkway and hoping to get into some other areas as well. The plan is to work out of the car and camp/hotel it this time an hope to do the entire length next year. The climb up MItchell is on the list, and am planning to dride a longish section of the parkway south of Ashville. I got to see (alberit breifly) the parkway there during a mtn bike trip to Pisgah a coupel years ago, and can't wait to return.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

another $.02 worth: Do the parkway section that includes the Linn Cove Viaduct near Grandfather mountain


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

+1 on the viaduct! A good loop starts at the Linn Cove Viaduct parking area on the Parkway. Go north a few tenths of a mile and then take US 221 north. 221 is a really cool, winding highway through the woods with light traffic. After several miles, there is a left that will connect to the parkway, I think it's Holloway Mountain Road, or you can stay on 221 all the way to Blowing Rock and catch the Parkway there. Then take the parkway north again back to the parking area, which will take you by Grandfather Mtn and over the viaduct.

I biked the BRP from Asheville up to Mt. Pisgah last month. It's a fun ride, but there's something like nine tunnels in that stretch, and a couple of those suck.

I'm not so much help on the camping/lodging end. There's plenty in the way of hotels, but I've not done much camping


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Another variation*

Park at Price Park and head south on the BRP. You will come to Holloway Mountain Road after about 3 miles. Go left on Holloway to connect to 221. Right on 221 and climb up to the BRP. You can head north on the BRP and you will descend down over the viaduct back to Price Park. (Watch out for the expansion joints on the bridges.) Alternatively you can stay on 221, go up to the Grandfather Mt entrance, reverse directions, and make it an out-and-back. Descending 221 is very fun because the road is so curvy. 

A good time to ride this route is after 5 PM when all the construction/work traffic has headed home.

Ken


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Dear John,

There is a ton of great riding in both the Boone and Asheville areas, so much so that your problem won't be finding rides so much as figuring out which ones you can cram in within your time frame.

Routes near Boone: As another poster has stated, the Blue Ridge Parkway from Blowing Rock south to Linville is a must-ride. Try riding US 221 south out of Blowing Rock to the Parkway, then returning via the Parkway north by Grandfather Mountain and the Linn Cove Viaduct. You won't be disappointed. For more loop routes in the area, you may want to purchase a copy of my book, _Road Cycling the Blue Ridge High Country._ It's available online or at Boone Bike and Touring on US 321 in Boone. Another book helpful for Parkway riding is Elizabeth and Charlie Skinner's book, _Bicycling the Blue Ridge Parkway._

Camping/Lodging near Boone: There is a Blue Ridge Parkway campground at Price Park, just south of Blowing Rock. This is a nice campground in a scenic spot with one caveat...no showers! (To me, that's a deal breaker.) Blowing Rock has lots of lodging, ranging from elite inns down to inexpensive motels. It's a much easier area to ride a bike in than the town of Boone.

Routes near Mt. Mitchell: The stretch of the Parkway from NC 80 to Craggy Gardens is spectacular and plenty tough, especially if you take the short but strenuous trip up NC 128 to Mount Mitchell. (At least you get a five mile long downhill as a compensation for your struggle!) There is also plenty of good off-Parkway riding in Mitchell and Yancey Counties.

Places to stay near Mt. Mitchell: A good place to stay near Mt. Mitchell is Albert's Inn (http://www.alberts-burnsville.com/), right on NC 80 about three miles down from the Parkway. Nice folks and great German food at the foot of Mt. Mitchell. There is a Parkway campground at Crabtree Meadows. This area is more remote with fewer dining options. These are "dry" counties also. 

If you want to stay at a bicycle themed place and get some great route advice, try the Bicycle Inn in Bakersville, http://www.bicycleinn.com/ It's off the Parkway quite a ways, but there is so much good riding in that area that you could stay busy for several days.

Some other resources as you plan your trip:

http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/ A commercial website with comprehensive listings of lodging and restaurants along the Parkway, organized by Parkway milepost.

http://www.nukefix.org/parkway/ Great Parkway riding tips, including mind numbing detail on virtually every climb on the Parkway. (This info will come in handy as you plan your rides, because some Parkway stretches are way tougher than others.)

http://blueridgebiking.tripod.com Information and more links, including links to some area forums where you can get more advice.

Have a great time!


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

*Whoa, thanks!*

cool info folks.....thanks!

the blowing rock vs boone info is helpful....looks to be where I'll stay.

With the limited time, I'm sure to have many rides left to do. The rides up Grandfather and Mitchell sound like fun.....up and down. 221 looks to be a winner.....as does all the stuff south in the pisgah area, too.

Thanks again...only one day till travel time....first is skyline drive, then on to blowing rock!

Maybe see you folks on the road.


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

*Good Times!*

The trip was excellent. Thanks for the extra info.

Heading up Mitchell from Craven Gap was a hoot. It was raining (read pouring) at times, low vis with the clouds....and of course, the decieving breaks in the clouds. Heading up the toll road, it almost looked to clear.....not. Decending with water flowing a half-inch deep down the roadway was a bit unnerving, especially with the most excellent crosswinds. Way too much fun.....hoping to do it again someday!

The rest of the trip had me jaw dropped with all the views.......definitely a repeat trip to come.


----------

